# Marine Aquarium Conference of Illinois



## CMAS

*Hello plantedtank.com!**

CMAS (Chicago Marine Aquarium Society) cordially invites you to the Marine Aquarium Conference of Illinois.



This exciting event is being held on March 11, 2012, so buy your tickets now and get ready for great aquarium loving fun.​*

This event is being present by Marine Geek and will feature a fun filled day of 

manufacturer and vendor display booths, guest speakers, educational workshops, reef awareness presentations, and community frag & fish 

sellers. Build your own reef ball for only $25 and help support our natural reefs! 

Activities for the kids will be ongoing, as will the mega raffle with products and goods graciously provided by many of your favorite manufacturers and vendors!

All of this fun will be held at the Pheasant Run Resort located in St. Charles Illinois just outside of Chicago. Pheasant Run is a midwest mega resort with restaurants, lounges, golf, spas and a world class hotel among other amenities. Buy now to reserve accomodations for only $99 per night.

Door goodies to the first 1,000 people through the door will be provided by Dr. Foster & Smith Aquatics.

If you are interested in exhibiting at the event please click here.

*Entry to the show floor is only $18* and children under 17 enter free. Book your tickets soon as these event will sell out 

soon! We will see you there!​


----------



## CMAS

*Updates!*

Paradise Corals www.paradisecorals.com has generously donated two frags of some great chalices to the Mega Raffle. Pink Paradise Watermelon Chalice and a frag of Purple Paradise Watermelon Chalice. 
Check these beautiful corals out!

















Don't forget to drop a few raffle tickets in the jar to win these awesome corals.
Thanks Paradise Corals!


----------



## CMAS

Finnex http://www.finnex.net/ has just notified CMAS that they will be providing a fantastic clip on LED spot light to the Mega Raffle. This light is perfect for showcasing coral in any tank or adding to the overall lighting design. 








Read more information about this great product here:
http://www.finnex.net/index.php?opt...7&product_id=290&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1&Itemid=61

Be sure to stop by the Finnex booth and thank them for this great donation!


----------



## CMAS

Reef Imports and Hatchery http://reefimports.com/ has released announced the type of fish that will be won in the entry-ticket raffle! All ticket holders who enter the show will be entered to win with their ticket stub being the raffle ticket!
The donated pair of fish is none other than a platinum clownfish! Wow!
Thanks Reef Imports and Hatchery.


----------



## CMAS

This press release was issued over the weekend by Aqua-Tech Co., manufacturer of Phyto2 http://www.phyto2.com/, that their new product AZOX Macro Coral diet will be released at the MACI show.
The entire press release follows:

_PRESS RELEASE_
_FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE_
_DATE: 02.15.12_
_Aqua-Tech Co., manufacturer of Phyto2, has announced the launch of it’s newest product_
_will coincide with the Marine Aquarium Conference of Illinois (MACI 2012). AZOX_
_Macro Diet is a nutritious diet scientifically designed for the nutritional needs of both_
_Photosynthetic and Non-Photosynthetic coral, Gorgonia, larval and planktivorous fish._
_Aqua-Tech Co. will be awarding free product, making AZOX available for purchase and_
_demonstrating microscopy of it’s components._

_AZOX Macro Coral diet is comprised of various size zooplankton gut loaded with_
_phytoplankton and selected for their size, nutrition and attraction by coral. These small_
_meaty particles are neutrally buoyant, packed with energy and ideal in aquariums with_
_Non-Photosynthtic specimens such as gorgonia and tentacled corals. The product_
_includes 9 types of copepod, two strains of rotifer, two strains of brine shrimp nauplii,_
_3 strains of phytoplankton and appetite stimulators. Packaged in a convenient pump_
_dispenser the product is easily broadcast fed._

_Marine Aquarium Conference of Illinois (MACI) will show at the Pheasant's Run Resort_
_in St. Charles, IL on March 11th, 2012._
_Marine Geek and Chicago Marine Aquarium Society proudly present a new exciting_
_conference featuring a full day of speakers, a workshop, kids activities and a huge show_
_floor including a build a Reefball and your favorite vendors, local fish stores and frag_
_shops display and selling their goods and livestock._

_The event will include presentations from Kevin Kohen (Director, Live Aquaria),_
_George Parsons (Curator, John G. Shedd Aquarium), Tal Sweet (MBI) and Julian Sprung_
_(Owner, Two Little Fishies). There will be over 40 vendors including: Marineland,_
_Seachem, Drs. Foster and Smith, and Two Little Fishies._


----------



## CMAS

_MACI Raffle Prize List:_​ 
29 Gallon Coralife Biocube
75 Gallon Coralife Cone Skimmer
75-gallon reef ready aquarium and stand
1000 Kent marine supplements
1000 door prize bags from Dr. Foster and Smith
$1000 raffle donation from Marine Geek
$300 raffle items from Seachem
3 one gallon Phyto2 prize packs
Magnum 350
In sump 100 gallon skimmer
2 Maxi-jet 900 Pro
12 calcium booster
12 natural nitrite reducer
12 reef accelerator
Instant Ocean Reef Master Test Kit
Deluxe BRS Reactor + a ½ gallon of GFO
5 multi-packs of Rod's food
6 packages Elimi-phos 200g 
6 packages Elimi-phos 1.5kg
6 packages Elimi-phos Long life 100g
6 units Liquid Bio-Calcium​ 
This is just a starting list!!
​


----------



## CMAS

*Additional Mega Raffle Items Donated by Seachem!*

Seachem has generously offered the following additional mega raffle items:

- 4 aquavitro salinity 120 gallon bucket
- 2 aquavitro salinity 225 gallon bucket
- 4 full set aquavitro reef supplements in 1 L size
- alpha
- balance
- calcification
- eight.four
- fuel
- ions
- vibrance
- 3 sets Reef Fusion 1 and 2 in 500mL size
- 3 sets Reef Fusion 1 and 2 in 1 L size 
- 3 sets Reef Fusion 1 and 2 in 2 L size

Thanks Seachem!


----------



## CMAS

*Ever wanted to pick up a Zero Edge cube tank & stand?*










Zero Edge has donated a 45 gallon cube full set-up to be raffled off at the Marine Aquatic Conference of Illinois. The setup will include the tank, the sump, and a stand!

Wow!

Be sure to drop a couple of raffle tickets on that prize! And be sure to stop by their booth and see their display of amazing aquariums and stands.


----------



## CMAS

*Update!*

*Just Announced!*

Participants of the coral cutting http://maci.cmas.net/attendee-info/coral-fragging-workshop or build-a-reefball http://maci.cmas.net/attendee-info/reef-ball workshops at MACI will be entered into a special raffle just for participants. 

The raffle prize is a 14 gallon JBJ nano and stand and a pair of flame wrasses. Thats over $650 in retail value. 

All you have to do is sign up for one of the two workshops (or both workshops for better odds!) listed above and you will get issued a raffle ticket to be entered into the drawing. It doesn't get any easier than that!

Flame Wrasses to be raffled:









Good Luck!


----------



## CMAS

*Updated MACI Raffle Items!*

We spent some time today getting the Mega Raffle, Entry Raffle, and Workshop Raffle all organized. The following is what has been committed so far.

*WOW!* We didn't realize how much had come in. Thank you to all of our supporters and sponsors. Attendees and guests - please stop by these exhibitors tables at the show or check out their linked websites when considering your future purchases in an effort to say "thanks".

Oh, and don't forget to buy raffle tickets!


ENTRY TICKET RAFFLE
*Donated by Reef Hatchery & Imports - http://reefimports.com*
Platinum Clown Fish

WORKSHOP RAFFLE
*Donated by Friends of CMAS - http://www.cmas.net*
JBJ nano aquarium and 2 flame wrasses

MEGA RAFFLE
*Donated by Central Pets - http://www.centralpet.com*
75-gallon reef ready aquarium and stand
75 Gallon Coralife Cone Skimmer
29 Gallon Coralife Biocube 
1000 Kent marine supplements

*Donated by Drsfostersmith.com - http://www.drsfostersmith.com*
1000 door prize bags

*Donated by marinegeek.com - http://www.marinegeek.com/bb*
$1000 raffle donation from Marine Geek

*Donated by Seachem - http://www.seachem.com/Home/index.html*
$300 raffle items from Seachem
Provided Coral Dip for Build-a-Reef-Ball Workshop
4 aquavitro salinity 120 gallon bucket
2 aquavitro salinity 225 gallon bucket
4 full set aquavitro reef supplements in 1 L size
- alpha
- balance
- calcification
- eight.four
- fuel
- ions
- vibrance
3 sets Reef Fusion 1 and 2 in 500mL size
3 sets Reef Fusion 1 and 2 in 1 L size 
3 sets Reef Fusion 1 and 2 in 2 L size

*Donated by Phyto2 - http://www.phyto2.com*
3 one gallon Phyto2 prize packs

*Donated by Marineland - http://www.marineland.com/MarineLand.home*
Marineland 45 gallon cube, stand, and hood
Magnum 350
In sump 100 gallon skimmer
2 Maxi-jet 900 Pro
12 calcium booster
12 natural nitrite reducer
12 reef accelerator
Instant Ocean Reef Master Test Kit

*Donated by Bulk Reef Supply - http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store*
Deluxe BRS Reactor + a ½ gallon of GFO

*Donated by Rod's Food - http://www.rodsfood.com*
5 multi-packs of Rod's food

*Donated by Tropic Marin - http://www.tropic-marin.com*
6 packages Elimi-phos 200g 
6 packages Elimi-phos 1.5kg
6 packages Elimi-phos Long life 100g
6 units Liquid Bio-Calcium 

*Donated by Vertias Controls - http://www.veritascontrols.com*
$100 Gift Certificate

*Donated by Captain's Corals - http://www.captainscorals.com*
120 Watt LED light 
Premium Corals

*Donated by Premium Aquatics - http://premiumaquatics.com/store/merchant.mvc*
Vertex IN 100 Protein Skimmer

*Donated by Zero Edge - http://zeroedgeaquarium.com*
45 Gallon Zero Edge Cube, Sump, and Stand

*Donated by Paradise Corals - http://www.paradisecorals.com*
Pink & Purple Watermelon Paradise Chalice

*Donated by Finnex Aquarium - http://www.finnex.net*
LED Clip on spot light

*Donated by Total Pets Plus - http://totalpetsplus.com*
Bucket of Tropic Marin Salt
25 lbs of dry base rock

*Donated by Flipper Cleaner - http://flippercleaner.com*
Flipper aquarium cleaner

*Donated by Exotic Aquatics - http://www.exoticaquaticsinc.com*
28 Gallon JBJ Nano Cube and Stand


*Thank you for all of the contributions.*

The proceeds from this raffle will help to fund the show and fund CMAS future events.


----------

